# Pirate theme - The Cave - first setup 2013



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Haunters,

I decided to empty out my shed and test posing my bucky's, treasure chest and surrounding stuff.

This ons will sit by the cave entrance










Here is the "cave", the walls will be covered with cammo-netting 
the arms still needs to bee posed (wire frame) end the cords holding them up will be replaces with fishing line










I bought myself an water effect lamp, it looks cool, but the pictures does not give the correct effect























What do you think? suggestions, tips and ideas are welcome.

Ronny


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good so far. The water effect lamp will add alot to the haunt.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks great so far!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I dig it! Love the H2O light!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That came together quite well!
The lighting effect is cool and trippy.
Nice!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love the water lighting!! Are you going to light the skeletons also? The 2 in the foreground look a little left out. But then again that could be the camera not giving the full effect like you said.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The water effect is nice, it helps give the area more of a cave effect than the flat walls show.
Things I'd add or change; Maybe add some "Treasure" spilled around the floor. If you lay down some aluminum foil, shiny side up, first, it will help fool the eye into thinking that there is more treasure there than you actually have. I'd go hit the thrift shops for junk jewelry, and other treasure props now, while you won't have competition.
I'd probably make the pirate's clothes a bit dirtier and more ragged, and add some cobwebs. If you don't already have it, I'd add the sound effects for water lapping at the shores/walls of the cave. The more senses you can contact/use the more likely you are to sell the scene.
Severe up or down lighting on the skulls can help exaggerate the shapes and shadows.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey al,

The walls will be covered with cammo netting and there is a curved entrance with monster mud walls as cave walls.

all clothes will be distressed and made more dirty, alzo added is a Backlight so the Bucky's stand out more.

there is more stuff to lay on the floor, including sand and I am working on a cd of ship and sea sounds.

this is still a work in progress :googly:, but it is getting there, still have to do a lot of work on my ship :xbones:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That really looks great. Love the water effect.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you get ahold of a large roll of news-print paper, or brown 'kraft' paper? Crinkled (and then un-crinkled) paper makes a nice rocky look and with the right lighting could make an easy cave wall.

Galen


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm could work, but the problem is that it is a outdoor construction, so it has to stand up to bad wheater


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Ah, sorry, I missed the bit about being outdoors. Is the water effect, um, waterproof?

And I forgot to mention how cool the water effect looks. Looking forward to seeing the final result - I love pirate-themed displays!

Galen


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

*The Cave is done*

Hey Haunters,

At last, I call it done
I made my cave entrance last week and it went well until we had very bad weather this week and unfortunately I had a leak in my roof and as a result one of the wall's got soaking wet and collapsed.
and the bad weather continued the whole week, lucky for me we had perfect this weekend and I fixed the roof and wall and was able to put the cave together, here are the pic's.










the lighting is temporary










you can't see much but here is the same with flash









On the sealing is a cammo netting with hanging cammo cloth









Yohoho a Pirate life for me


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Shiver me timbers, that looks smashing!!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Apr 16, 2011)

I am impressed both by the quality of the treasure (trinkets, swords, several types of pistols, pearls) and the quality of the skeleton clothing (especially the two jackets, especially the one that looks red)


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx all, here are some day light pictures


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hohoho, here is a picture of my "cave keeper"










I also placed my little boat, called blub (an appropriate name, it really did blub in our local canal 









and my canon, I just need to connect the remote controlled fogger and it is ready to fire









I hope to place my graveyard scene tomorrow and than the yard is open for public

Happy Haunting


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It's looking great - I love how the treasure chest came up!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh wow, I love the water effect!


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

*My 2013 yard is open*

Hey Haunters,

Tonight I opened the yard for the public, and within 10 minutes I had the first visitors 

















The rest of the picture are here:





Happy Haunting
:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the pirates!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the new pics!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your first visitors! Your haunt looks great!


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Lighting is very neat! Love it!


----------

